# laws for hunting coyotes?



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

What are the laws regarding hunting coyotes at night with calls and/or spotlights? I can't seem to find anything on it... thanks!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

It's county to county and city to city on non-protected wildlife.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

In Cache County, you need written permission from the landowner, you have to call into dispatch when you start and when you stop spotlighting, and you need a permit from the county sheriff......but the problem is he doesn't want to issue any. I remember reading where a hunter was going to file a lawsuit against the sheriff to have him issue him a permit, but the sheriff said that the law leaves it up to his discretion, and he says no. I don't know that anything has been resolved in hunters favor since then.


----------

